
Ask HN: What do you take in consideration before submitting to HN? - Philomath
I&#x27;ve recently joined HN and I&#x27;ve posted once since then, in the Show HN category. I didn&#x27;t receive any feedback which I find normal considering that I am really new here.<p>This made me wonder: what makes something succeed in HN? I&#x27;m sure the quality of the link surely matters a lot (probably the most), but there&#x27;s other variables that matter a lot too. Things like:<p>- Title<p>- Just link vs text with a link<p>- Time to post<p>- Karma? (I don&#x27;t know if it&#x27;s important for submitting)<p>- and many others that I don&#x27;t know of but you surely do!
======
hfsktr
I usually post something if I don't see it posted before and want to say
something or think it's techie/cool.

I hear that time of day and day of post make a lot of impact if you want the
most exposure.

For show/ask HN I don't need it to take off and be #1, just a few comments is
usually enough to get many insights.

------
gjvc
Too meta

~~~
Philomath
Is it? I'm really interested in knowing why.

Do you call this meta because the question comes from a previous experience of
mine?

I've never understood the word meta as it can have a lot of different meanings
depending of the contest.

